# Panasonic CQ-TX5500W manual or harness color code



## Rizup (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey everyone. I am in the process of building my new system and chose this beauty for the headunit. Unfortunately, I don't have the owner's manual and would like to confirm the color code of the wiring harness. Hopefully someone here has that info. handy and can assist. Would love to get this thing hooked up, even if just to watch the tube and meters dance  Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Rizup (Jul 1, 2013)

Still looking for a copy of the manual if anyone can help. Thanks a ton!

Had to step back for a minute and remember that wiring harness colors are pretty universal. Man, I've been out of the hobby longer that I thought


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

All manual is in Japan language!!
it's very easy to play with this Pana 5.500 (CQ TX and CQ VX)

The wiring harness are the same:










if you want another pictures, there is no problem


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Wiring harness is the same essentially as any new radio.
Should match right up to the colors from your adapter.


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

yes I suppose..


----------



## Rizup (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pics and the replies. I currently have no illumination unless I turn it on manually due to deck wires that aren't connected because the vehicle harness didn't have them. I would think I could use my DMM or a test light to figure out where to splice the deck harness too. Or maybe its not even worth the extra effort. Could leave the lights on all the time or just go into the menu. Nice feature to be able to turn the amp off if you don't need it. Loving the deck so far! A nice upgrade from the DEH-P9200R that I've had since way back when  Man, I wonder how many cars that thing has been in. Lol


----------



## Rizup (Jul 1, 2013)

sirbOOm said:


> Wiring harness is the same essentially as any new radio.
> Should match right up to the colors from your adapter.


Ya, took me way too long to remember this. I can't believe I didn't remember that the color code is pretty universal, just like all the other color codes I deal with. Lol  I guess I do have almost 210,000 miles on the car so I haven't had to do the deck harness in a long time. Thanks for the info though. On a positive note from all of this, when I hooked up the Pioneer in this car I never hooked up the power antenna wire. Explains why the radio never worked. :laugh: I don't listen to the radio too much, but it is nice to have from time to time to check the traffic or whatever.


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

I think the illumination is OK only when you are in internal amplifier!

It's normal for your radio, I'm never hooked up the mine but I've got Traffic information!! You must activated the touch "TA" on the HU in Europe..... (I'm French)


----------

